# مشروع تصميم روضة اطفال -



## تفيدة (23 يونيو 2006)

لقد احببت ان اعرض عليكم مشروعي لمادة تصميم ثلاثة .. و ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم ولا الومكم ان لم يعجبكم لانة لم يكن لدي الوقت الكافي لاكمال اظهاره فقد قطعوا علينا الكهرباء 
ارجوا ان تكونوا صريحين


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (23 يونيو 2006)

اعجبني اكثر الماكيت .... وشكل الكتلة في الموقع العام 
الفكرة جيده ....
الي الامام دائما


----------



## زينة زين (22 مايو 2009)

بجد نفسي اشوفهم
يا ريت لو تبعتيهم كمان مرة
مشكورة اختي


----------



## angleena (24 مايو 2009)

الصور ما ظهرو
ياريت اتصلحولنا الخلل لانو محاتجين صور ومخططات لروضات اطفال
مع جزيل الشكر الكم


----------



## banfsag (9 أغسطس 2009)

ياريت لو ترسل الصور من جديد عشان ما طلعت


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## yayasam12 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*[email protected]*

الله عليك


----------



## عمرعثمان (29 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد بن شملان (31 مارس 2010)

ياريت ترسل الصور مره اخرى على شان مشاهدن الصور


----------



## arch hard way (2 أبريل 2010)

بلييييييز اعادة الصور مو ظاهرين انا بامس الحاجه اليهم انابعمل في نفس المشروع ارجوكم افيدوني.امال الجزائريه


----------



## نفحات الأيمان (2 أبريل 2010)

اختى تفيده اكيد موضوعك حلو بس ياريت تحطى الموضوع 
من جديد عشان اشوفه
تحياتى


----------



## me&myself (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع مش واضح خالص مفيش اى حاجه ظاهره ممكن تحطيه من تانى


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (5 أبريل 2010)

شكلو الكهرباء انقطعت قبل التنزيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مافي صورة نزليها مرة ثانية لو سمحت


----------



## الخيال111 (5 أبريل 2010)

ماشاء الله


----------



## نوسة 1 (16 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم *
للاسف الصور ماطلعت *ياريت ترسل الصور مره اخرى لكي نشاهدها ونبدي الراي *
مشكور​


----------



## sarah hajar (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بلييييييييييز بدي مساعده ما بين عندي شي بلييييييز بدي حدا يساعدني كتييير ضرووري


----------



## aminemosta (9 نوفمبر 2010)

Ou es le projet, je trouve rien


----------



## mimiarchi (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الصور لا تضهر انا بامس الحاجة لهم


----------



## TITO070290 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

أين الصورة لم نشاهدها...................................


----------



## ghano (23 أبريل 2011)

لم أتوصل إلى الهدف من التسجيل بمنتاداكم ... حيث كنت أبحث عن تصميم مدرسة خاصة للأطفال ( روضة أطفال )
شكرا


----------



## ghano (23 أبريل 2011)

أطلب من كرم السادة المهندسين إفادتي بمخطط بسيط ( تصميم ) روضة أطفال و دراسة لبناء المشروع ... شكرا


----------

